# Kimler Var > Kim Kimdir ? >  Sezai Karakoç Kimdir ?

## ceyda

sezai_karakoc_2010310.jpg
" Sen bana yeni yılsın her dakika,her dakika bir yaşıma daha giriyorum. "
1933de Diyarbakır/Erganide doğdu. İlkokulu Erganide, ortaokulu Diyarbakır ve Maraşta, liseyi Gaziantepte okudu. Lise sonda Necip Fazıl Kısakürekle tanıştı. 

Burslu öğrenci olarak girdiği Siyasal Bilgiler Fakültesini 1955de bitirdi. 1959-1965 yılları arasında Maliye Müfettiş Yardımcılığı ve Gelirler Kontrolörlüğü görevlerinde bulundu. 

1967 yılında İslamın Dirilişi ve Yazılar adlı kitaplarından dolayı yargılandı. Büyük Doğu, Hisar, Akpınar, Dernek, Düşünen Adam, A dergilerinde deneme ve şiirler, Yeni İstanbul, Sabah ve Milli Gazetede fıkra yazıları yayımlayan Sezai Karakoç, mart-nisan 1960ta iki, mart 1966 - mart 1967de oniki, ekim 1969 - ocak 1971de onaltı sayı olmak üzere Diriliş dergisini yayımladı. 

1974ten itibaren düzenli olarak 18 sayı yayınlanan, 1976dan itibaren gazete biçiminde çıkan Diriliş dergisi yerli düşünce ve edebiyatın en önemli dergilerinden biri oldu. 

1977-78, 1980 ve 1983 yıllarında da yayımlanan Diriliş, son olarak 1987-1993 arası altı yıl haftalık olarak yayımlanmıştır. Diriliş Dergisi, gerek edebiyatımız gerekse fikir ve kültür hayatımız için bir okul olmuş, çok sayıda aydın ve sanatçı yetiştirmiştir.

1990 Diriliş Partisini kuran Sezai Karakoç, 1997 yılında Anayasa Mahkemesi tarafından kapatılışına kadar da bu partinin genel başkanlığını yürüttü. 

ESERLERİ
Şiir Kitapları: Körfez,Şahdamar,Hızırla Kırk Saat,Sesler,Tahanın Kitabı,Gül Muştusu,Zamana Adanmış Sözler,Leyla ile Mecnun, Mona Rosa.

Araştırma ve Fikir Kitapları: Yunus Emre, Mevlana, Mehmet Akif, İslamın dirilişi, İslam Toplumunun Ekonomik Strüktürü, Ölümden Sonra Kalkış, Mağara ve Işık.

Hikaye Kitapları:Hikayeler I - Meydan Ortaya Çıktığında (1978), Hikayeler II - Portreler (1982)

----------

